# How about them Lakers??



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Anybody watching the game right now vs. Sac?


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what channel i didnt see it, not much of a basket ball fan but have the LA pride :laugh:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Sacramento is getting worked... not much to say.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Sacramento was destroyed tonight.

LA Lakers - 115
Sacramento Kings - 91


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

LAKERS!!!!!!









Queens :rasp:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

fishofury said:


> LAKERS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 preach on brother mike.

preach on.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

blueprint said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > LAKERS!!!!!!
> ...


 I had a dream.......


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Laker domination from top to bottom. Points in the paint 60-30, Lakers. Second chance points 22-11, Lakers. Fastbreak points, 26-19 Lakers.

And how about my boy Slava?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I hate the lakers but they are a damn good team once they are all healthy. They are still the team to beat in the West.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

They are healthy and they are the best team since after the all-star break.

Kings have gotten worse since Chris Webber came back and they have a difficult stretch coming up and a visit to Texas. (Houston, Dallas & San Antonio)


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

DETROIT PISTONS








Lakers wont do it sorry cali residents. The team to beat is san antonio. They are the champs. Lakers are damn good but not the best team not even the best team if they were in the east! Bad team chemistry. Shaq's the man!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

the grinch said:


> DETROIT PISTONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you blind??

need i remind you your team lost to the Hornets :nod:

no eastern conference team will win... not for awhile, they've been getting swept in the finals forever now.

SAN ANTONIO?? you have lost your mind.

EDIT: Lakers are (3-0) vs. the Spurs - food for thought.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

As long as the lakers are healthy then they are a dominant team. Lets not forget that they lost to the warriors when they were hurting.

No team in the east can beat the top three teams in the west. I'd love to see the pistons or the pacers win but it just isn't going to happen. They just don't have enough offensive weapons and their defense isn't going to contain everyone.

I've always said that the kings are better without webber. Not sure why because he brings so much talent and skill to the court. The rest of the team just seems to play better without him. I think they should trade him ... peja is the go to man now and he can shoot the lights out.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i am from detroit so i favor the pistons. But the lakers will not win the championship this year. Every team has bad nights. Sacramento would be better if chris webber stopped getting injured and played more games with them to develop their chemestry. Detroit would beat the lakers in a 7 game series. The only thing that would hurt them is their lack of play together with Rasheed. This year the pistons will do much better on scoring in the playoffs, you watch. The spurs are defending champs so in playoffs demand a lot of respect. Pistons always have trouble with charlotte. They come to play against detroit. Defense wins games, with rasheed the pistons are now number one on dee. 
P.S. Dallas will never win a championship with their squad, their too soft.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Now were all boosting with confidence huh? Its just one game there ladies. I recall nothing being said last time the Kings beat LA at Staples. Where were you guys then? Cat got your tongues or what? The Kings just played a bad overall game and they've been playing poorly lately. I give to the Lakers (just this once) cause they seized control. But sorry to disappoint you guys, but they won't be winning anything this year, unless Shaq enters a pie-eating contest. I hate it when there losing you "Laker fans" don't say nothing, but as soon as they win a few games, OMFG! The Lakers are coming back to win everything and yeah, the worlds ending tomorrow. Whatever! Keep fantasizing about the yesteryears. It just ain't gonna happen this year. Sacramento will regroup and once Bobby comes back, you Laker yappers will be off to who knows where.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Now were all boosting with confidence huh? Its just one game there ladies. I recall nothing being said last time the Kings beat LA at Staples. Where were you guys then? Cat got your tongues or what? The Kings just played a bad overall game and they've been playing poorly lately. I give to the Lakers (just this once) cause they seized control. But sorry to disappoint you guys, but they won't be winning anything this year, unless Shaq enters a pie-eating contest. I hate it when there losing you "Laker fans" don't say nothing, but as soon as they win a few games, OMFG! The Lakers are coming back to win everything and yeah, the worlds ending tomorrow. Whatever! Keep fantasizing about the yesteryears. It just ain't gonna happen this year. Sacramento will regroup and once Bobby comes back, you Laker yappers will be off to who knows where.


 Lostsoul is a laker hater because he's from the cow country.
















Kings are garbage... enough said.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Lostsoul is a laker hater because he's from the cow country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your damn right I am. Besides, most of you so called "Laker Fans" out there just hopped on the bandwagon when they started "winning" again. So choke on that garbage. Pathetic..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

speak for yourself, i've been a laker fan all my life even before showtime.... the lakers are a winning franchise unlike that team your a fan of. Sacramento sucked ass up until 6 years ago so you shouldn't be calling any of us Bandwagon fans.

how many championships do the Kings have? how many MVP players do the kings have?

The only thing the kings have is a Pacific Division champion banner.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Now were all boosting with confidence huh? Its just one game there ladies. I recall nothing being said last time the Kings beat LA at Staples. Where were you guys then? Cat got your tongues or what? The Kings just played a bad overall game and they've been playing poorly lately. I give to the Lakers (just this once) cause they seized control. But sorry to disappoint you guys, but they won't be winning anything this year, unless Shaq enters a pie-eating contest. I hate it when there losing you "Laker fans" don't say nothing, but as soon as they win a few games, OMFG! The Lakers are coming back to win everything and yeah, the worlds ending tomorrow. Whatever! Keep fantasizing about the yesteryears. It just ain't gonna happen this year. Sacramento will regroup and once Bobby comes back, you Laker yappers will be off to who knows where.


Sorry Blue but I'm a hardcore Sac fan as well.







Hate me if you want but I love the Kings just as much as you love the rapers *cough* I mean Lakers. I completely agree with what lost said though (not the bandwagon part). The first 2 games we won not a word spoken. I'll admit the first game wasn't fair since 4 of the lakers big 5 were out but the second one, we took that fair at square at Staples without Miller, Bobby, and Webber. Peja and Bibby lit the court up that night and that was and amazing display of shooting. Bobby comes back this sunday so when the lakers come to arco in April, sorry to say but its gonna be an uncomfortable ride back to LA.

Though I don't care much for the Lakers the rivalry between the 2 teams is unbelievable. Every game is like a playoff game (except for last night :laugh: ) and you could tell how much they hate each other.

As far as who will go all the way DEFINATELY not and eastern confernce team. Detroit will definately make it to the NBA finals because of their tough D and since they've added Wallace to their lineup their team chemistry has picked up big time.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Name the majority of the roster for the 96' Lakers then if you are so faithful.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

only reason why i'm making noise about this game is because the Kings and Lakers both were at full strength.

i think the Kings are talented so i take my garbage comment back.... but if you look at the kings all time record vs. the Lakers there's no comparison.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

No diss to any one but the laker fans gotta be the worst fans in the game. They show up late leave early and dont sell out. Detroit fans gotta be the most hard core anywhere. Red wings at the Joe-sell out, The shitty ass lions at ford field or the silverdome-sell out, Pistons at the palace-sell out. Now the tigers on the other hand


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> only reason why i'm making noise about this game is because the Kings and Lakers both were at full strength.
> 
> i think the Kings are talented so i take my garbage comment back.... but if you look at the kings all time record vs. the Lakers there's no comparison.










Thats what I thought.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

the grinch said:


> No diss to any one but the laker fans gotta be the worst fans in the game. They show up late leave early and dont sell out. Detroit fans gotta be the most hard core anywhere. Red wings at the Joe-sell out, The shitty ass lions at ford field or the silverdome-sell out, Pistons at the palace-sell out. Now the tigers on the other hand


 Don't forget, Sacramento sells out *EVERY* game. Whats the streak at? 700 something?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> but if you look at the kings all time record vs. the Lakers there's no comparison.


Very true but every team has to start somewhere. The Lakers have always had dominant and smart players, Jerry West, Chamerlain, Magic, Kareem, etc. and the Kings have never really made an effort in the past to pick up key players. Ever since Rick took over the Kings things have changed since and yes if you compare the history between the 2 the Lakers have more championships. The kings only have 1 but its about moving forward not looking back.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

You guys have to admit, the western conference finals 2 years ago between the kings and the lakers was one of the most exciting series EVER!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

siclids said:


> The kings only have 1 but its about moving forward not looking back.


 Of course, so quit dwelling on the past. Besides, that 2002 Championship rightfully belongs to YOU KNOW WHO!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

even though they were terrible i still remember that roster, it never changed much with a few additions of some noticable rookies such as Eddie Jones and nick van exel.

Magic 
Elden Cambell
Cedric Ceballos
Anthony Peeler
Eddie Jones
Nick Van Exel
Vlade.

just to name a few.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> even though they were terrible i still remember that roster, it never changed much with a few additions of some noticable rookies such as Eddie Jones and nick van exel.
> 
> Magic
> Elden Cambell
> ...


You took some time there Blue. Your thanks can go out to Google and Yahoo! search.









EDIT: Besides, your missing a few key elements from that squad (i.e. Shaq and Kobe)


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Of course, so quit dwelling on the past. Besides, that 2002 Championship rightfully belongs to YOU KNOW WHO!


I know I know.......I met Chris Webber back in december of 2002 and gave him a hard time about that series


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

haha where are my people??

first off stop with that referee crap again... lakers won and it's the kings fault for letting that game slip away 2 years ago... they had them beat but they couldn't hold there lead.

Lakers will do it again this year and the kings were demolished last night fair and square.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i gave you the 95-96 roster.

you want the 96-97 one too?

entrance of:
Kobe and Derek Fisher (rookies)


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

The last few years the Palace has been number 1 in attendance. But king fans do show up every night. But detroit fans are die hard fans. The east is about defense always has been. Dont get over confident out there in the west those teams are showing big signs of weakness watch out for the eastern conference. We are coming back in a big way you all watch. And the eastern conference ruled the 90's (Bullls) but the eastern conference was better, Our players all retired. But east builds more solid ball players now a days. (DEFENSE)


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Last night was just one of those games, every team has a bad night.

The Kings will dominate in the playoffs. After last night loss, you WILL SEE a big improvemnet in our defense. The Kings only downfall is their defense and after last nights game things are going to change especially with Bobby getting involved publicly about the concern.

Now as far as referees.....who was the one that got fined and suspended for 1 game again?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

oh yeah, and if i'm not mistaken Shaq was part of the 96-97 roster as well... signed as a free agent from the Magic.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

So I'm counting out that we didn't demolish you guys in that first game? And please, don't give me that Shaq, Kobe and Karl were out BS. We still came into LA in that second game and broke your hearts with C-Webb and Brad. Besides, the series is 2-1, so quit getting all happy about 1 win.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

lost also we didn't have Bobby for that game as well


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

siclids said:


> lost also we didn't have Bobby for that game as well :laugh:


 Oh, can't forget that also.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I want to see the kings get worked in this trip they have to Texas.

San Antonio, Dallas and Houston are hungry for a win and with that non existent defense the Kings showed last night i will have to say they will slip from that #1 spot.

The cow bells won't be ringing for them if they don't get home court in the playoffs.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

You all are forgetting about minnesota. Dont look past these guys, they are damn good. There will be some broken hearts and some surprises this year in the playoffs. No team is the dominate one.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Who needs cowbells when we have food poisoning. Ask Kobe if he wants a burger when he gets to Sac for me.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> So I'm counting out that we didn't demolish you guys in that first game? And please, don't give me that Shaq, Kobe and Karl were out BS.


 Well tough luck because that's exactly what i'm going to give you.

*Because Shaq, Kobe and Malone were out*


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Like I said after last night's loss and 3 days of rest you are gonna see a change in attitude on the court. San Antonio, Dallas, Houston? Bring it on!!!!!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, it was fun having this KINGS/lakers talk with you ladies, but I've got work to be done. So I'll debate with you guys later.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Who needs cowbells when we have food poisoning. Ask Kobe if he wants a burger when he gets to Sac for me.


 hahaha sabotage i tell ya!!









it's all in fun fellas, i am a bay area kid as well but for some reason was never a fan of any of our basketball teams... i wonder why??









it's the regular season fellas, we'll see you in the Post Season.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm counting out that we didn't demolish you guys in that first game? And please, don't give me that Shaq, Kobe and Karl were out BS.
> ...


 Excuses...EXCUSES!!! Did we have any complaints when we played without C-Webb, Brad and BJ in LA? I think not. All LA does is complain when things aren't going there way. Get use to it, there will be nomore championships coming to LA. I'm out like Kobe in handcuffs..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

the grinch said:


> You all are forgetting about minnesota. Dont look past these guys, they are damn good. There will be some broken hearts and some surprises this year in the playoffs. No team is the dominate one.


 Minnnesota is on Friday... nothing to say yet.

oh and how's that football team doing this year?? i heard they aquired former michigan WR Tai Streets?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes Blue its all fun and games, when it comes down to it the NBA basketball is the greatest sport there is







We will definately see you guys in the western conference finals this year.

Speaking of football, the Raiders are gonne make a big comeback this year (Puts on flamesuit







)


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Woah! This thread took off since last night :laugh: All I have to say is "LAKERS" Raped the Queens last night


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

blueprint said:


> oh and how's that football team doing this year?? i heard they aquired former michigan WR Tai Streets?


 Hopefully the lions can win some more games but our owner Ford is gay, Matt millen is an idiot he needs to go and i think our QB is weak (joey Harrington) Joey aint too bad he just needs some surrounding players.
Kings did get raped but it is a fluke. I am tired of the lakers. They just aint THAT good anymore.
DETROIT BABY


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

siclids said:


> Speaking of football, the Raiders are gonne make a big comeback this year (Puts on flamesuit :laugh: )


 I was pushing for the raiders and did for a long time, Since Lions suck even though i cheer for them, Raiders will be about the same maybe worse. I hate to say it but sapp aint gonna do it for them their just too old.
Jerry Rice the Greatest football player ever


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

go 49ers!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> > The kings only have 1 but its about moving forward not looking back.
> ...


 You're joking right. I always laugh when I hear people say "that really is our game", or "our win". You lost. period. No controversy. No conspiracy. In sports, either you win or you don't. Only barring the most extreme of situations, the players determine the outcome of a game. The kings are an admittedly great team. You do not need to rest on the laurels of games you should have won and elaborate excuses.

And in terms of bandwagoners, I have been a Laker fan back when people in cow country were wishing a minor league hockey team would replace the kings. I didn't see any cow bells and sell out crowds 7 years ago.

But you guys have great fans. I wish LA fans were a bit more passionate. And the kings have great owners. And I respect the Peja( the only player on the kings I like). But overall, rivalries like Lakers/Kings are great for sports.

And yes, you guys flatout outplayed us last time at Staples. We're going to be seeing some great basketball in the next few weeks.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> We're going to be seeing some great basketball in the next few weeks.


Most definately, every 1st round playoff game is gonna be exciting.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> And in terms of bandwagoners, I have been a Laker fan back when people in *cow country* were wishing a minor league hockey team would replace the kings. I didn't see any cow bells and sell out crowds 7 years ago.


 I wasn't gonna comment anymore, but can you guys come up with any more lame jibberish, "Cow Country" "Queens". Come on, is that crap suppose to be funny cause _Shaq_ and whats his face _Phil Jackson_ said it? You just laugh, pout and repeat it throughout your nightly prayers cause your a "Lakers fan". Thats all it is.

Besides, if LA had no _Shaq_ or _Kobe_ (which will happen after this season) or _Karl Malone_, you guys would be wishing for a Minor League Hockey team too. You'll see it again this year, the whole Lakers squad sitting on the bench crying like little babies.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > And in terms of bandwagoners, I have been a Laker fan back when people in *cow country* were wishing a minor league hockey team would replace the kings. I didn't see any cow bells and sell out crowds 7 years ago.
> ...


HAHA :laugh: Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed today with his ass in the air :laugh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

fishofury said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > SLANTED said:
> ...


 I see someone was stuttering and had to use the "edit" button.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Just want to make one more comment to lighten up this thread.

Does anyone else see the resemblance between Peja and Ross from friends :laugh:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> I see someone was stuttering and had to use the "edit" button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry if I don't worry about my post count :rasp:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Just want to make one more comment to lighten up this thread.
> 
> Does anyone else see the resemblance between Peja and Ross from friends :laugh:


 Without the elongated face, yes.

I also see a resemblence between Shaq and this Gorilla I saw while I was at _the World Famous_ San Diego Zoo.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> I also see a resemblence between Shaq and this Gorilla I saw while I was at _the World Famous_ San Diego Zoo. :eace:


 See, I told you he was going to scare the sh*t out of the Queens


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

fishofury said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > I also see a resemblence between Shaq and this Gorilla I saw while I was at _the World Famous_ San Diego Zoo. :eace:
> ...


 With that mug, thats only a face a mother could stand.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > And in terms of bandwagoners, I have been a Laker fan back when people in *cow country* were wishing a minor league hockey team would replace the kings. I didn't see any cow bells and sell out crowds 7 years ago.
> ...


 No I say cow country because I have been through and in Sacramento a number of times. Each time I must pass by countless cow farms that stink to high heaven only to go to a dirty, old city. The kings aside, I'm not a big fan of the city of Sacramento.

I, and many like me, have been loyal fans even back when Sedale threate was our number 1 go to guy and we lost to the clippers for last spot in the playoffs. LA has always been a basketball town with an amazing tradition. One more championship we will surpass the Celtics for the most by any franchise. Even if we lost the entire "team", the sum of the parts does not equal the whole. The Laker franchise is much more than just the sum of the players.

oh, and we already have two hockey teams, two baseball teams, and another basketball team(sorta). Soon we'll be getting an NFL team. As far as Sac town, well I guess you have cow tipping in the off season.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Jesus Christ no we're turning this into "whose city is better"









I lived in Sacramento for 2 years and let me tell you, it's more than just a cow town. I had a lot of good memories while living and going to school in Sacramento. What, LAs better just because they have more professional sports teams. Give me a break man.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

siclids said:


> Jesus Christ no we're turning this into "whose city is better"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is not my intention to get into a pissing contest of who's city is "better". Personally, I don't like Sacaramento. I've stayed there for a while and that's just how I feel, completely apart from sports. Much like how I hate the city of Blythe and how I'm sure you hate certain places. The only reason why I even brought this up was to show that my opinion of Sac. was not the creation of what somebody said on the tv. My personal feeling towards a city is in no way a reflection upon the people who live there, such as yourself or lostsouls. I'm sure you are nice people( inspite of rooting for the kings







) and I harbor no malice. I'm sure you love your city, that is why afterall it is your city. I can and do respect that. Much in the same way I respect anybody's opinion in hating the Lakers/LA. I'm sure they don't hate the people of LA and I don't see somebody poking fun as a sign of hatred. And inturn, it is only right that a person should afford the same lattitude in return. So sorry if you are offended.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

No offense taken. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and I should have respected your decision to dislike Sacramento. I actually lived in Vallejo my whole life and only spent 2 years living in Sacramento so I wouldn't actually call it "my city" but I do have a deep respect for the city and its people. I guess I just took it the wrong way knowing that you dislike the kings so much.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks siclids.








You're a stand up guy.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

No problem, completely my fault


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

we all have love for the 209.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess you've been in the wrong parts of town cause as long as I've lived here, I have seen no cows or smelled any. Maybe when you rolled out of Sac, yes! But in the actual city of Sacramento, hallucinations can only take you so far there my friend.

Besides, Anaheim is a totally different city from LA, so I wouldn't be claiming LA has 2 Hockey teams and 2 Baseball teams. Just like the Raiders and Rams did, as soon as the Clippers leave LA, they'll become championship contenders. Its as simple as that..

Oh, and I don't *HATE* the Lakers, I *DISPISE* them.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Oh, and I don't *HATE* the Lakers, I *DISPISE* them.


 care to explain why Lost? what did they ever do to you?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

In Sactown, your just naturally born with it there buddy.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Hey if you guys want to talk about fan loyality you can talk about me. I've grow up my whole life watching the (cough) warriors and have been a fan of them as long as i can remember (this also means that i can't remember the playoffs). So if you want fan loyality us warrior fans are loyal. Its though being in the western conference as well as a state containing two of the best teams ie Kings and Lakers. Just wanted to mention my team


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

have they ever even made the playoffs?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Actually they did during the Run TMC days. I believe it was in the early 90's I'm not quite too sure. That was one hell of a team, Chris Mullen, Tim Hardaway, Mitch Richmond and guys like Serunous Marcilonis (spelling?) If I remember correctly they made a run at the playoffs and lost to the lakers


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

how about those lakers?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

blueprint said:


> how about those lakers?
> 
> :rasp:


 preach on brother allen, preach on :laugh:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Sacramento by 24 points
Minnesota by 17 points

Dominating right now.


----------

